# Amateur needs help



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

All - I want to build a performance system that is reasonably future proof.  I will use it to make HD videos from my camcorder, general internet use, online gaming, and I would like to play new video games, or online games, using my PC.

I want something good, but I don't necessarily need all top of the line components.  I've never built a system before, although I have upgraded memory, video cards, etc. to other computers so I think I can handle it and I'm eager to learn.

Money is not an object, but I don't want to spend on "overkill" and get something that is way more than I need.  I don't plan on overclocking or anything unless there is some reason to do so.

Suggestions?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 5, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> All - I want to build a performance system that is reasonably future proof.  I will use it to make HD videos from my camcorder, general internet use, online gaming, and I would like to play new video games, or online games, using my PC.
> 
> I want something good, but I don't necessarily need all top of the line components.  I've never built a system before, although I have upgraded memory, video cards, etc. to other computers so I think I can handle it and I'm eager to learn.
> 
> ...



You should really spend some time here first, and read through many of the "stickys". They will help you to determine what you may want to buy. You'll also be able to then make decisions like: do you want an AMD or Intel based system? After you do some research here, then come back and ask for more advice, as most members here will be very happy to help you out with your build. I will say, from the sounds of it you could build a quality gaming machine that will suit your needs for around $1000.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can you give us a ball park figure of what your wanting to spend?


----------



## choppy (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah, tell us where you live and what you consider an 'overkill' amount of money...also overclocking gives you a free performance boost, its the way forward


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

$1000 to $2000 is fine for me.  I already have a high end 24" monitor, so that is not needed.

I own stock in Intel, so I prefer an Intel brand chip.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

How about this?

ASUS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model DRW-2014L1T - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827135156 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $9.99 
2 year: $14.99 
  $34.99  

  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy   $139.99  

  Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148288 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy   $74.99  

  EVGA 896-P3-1264-A3 GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814130387 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy  -$20.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $349.99 
$329.99  

  Antec TPQ-850 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817371009 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy  -$40.00 Instant
 $249.99 
$209.99  

  CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145197 
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy  -$40.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $189.00 
$149.00  

  EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813188024 
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $32.99 
2 year: $59.99 
 $20.00 Mail-in Rebate  $249.99  

  Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80580Q9300 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115043 
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $32.99 
2 year: $59.99 
  $259.99  
Subtotal: $1,448.93


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

any thoughts on the above?  would like to order soon!
.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 5, 2008)

everything looks good to me...are you going to use stock cooling on cpu?


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

A great question, the answer to which I have no idea.  I don't know if I will want/need to overclock.

I basically want to be able to run games like Neverwinter Nights 2, Witcher, and other new graphic intensive games on maxed out settings.

What do you suggest?

My american express card is just waiting for the workout, so please advise!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well overclocking your cpu will help but not as much as a better video card...i would get a good air cooler just in case. also if you want to future proof yourself go with the gtx280.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 5, 2008)

that sounds good.  I was already thinking that. is the gtx280 much better than the 4870?  also, how do I know which exact model/manufacturer video card to buy?  seems like each category above has a lot of options...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 6, 2008)

eVGA makes great cards with great warranty. And yes the gtx280 is faster than the 4870 but not the 4870X2.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 6, 2008)

dont get the q9300. You may not plan on OC'ing now, but if you hang around here long enough, you will. The q9300 has a low multiplier(you'll learn what that is reading the stickies). Upgrade that to a q9450. 

Also, before you buy, Intel is releasing thier new line of processors later this month. The performance gain from the new line of processors is gonna be hugh. It will definently be in your best interest to wait for the release of the new processors.


----------



## KBD (Sep 6, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Well overclocking your cpu will help but not as much as a better video card...i would get a good air cooler just in case. also if you want to future proof yourself go with the gtx280.



i think he can overclock that 260 and get close to the performance of a GTX 280, so why spend the extra cash?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 7, 2008)

KBD said:


> i think he can overclock that 260 and get close to the performance of a GTX 280, so why spend the extra cash?



why not just overclock the 280?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 7, 2008)

or why not wait and get the 260+?  I love my 280gtx, and I'd buy it again,  but the 260+ should be a nice card for the money.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 7, 2008)

If you lived close to me id build it for ya. 

Id get a Q9450, Asus P5Q Deluxe, 4GB ram, a 250GB hdd for the operating system and its apps, and another 750+GB hdd for other odds and ends for video games and backup and just partition that drive. 

Get a good case that has good airflow such as the Antec 900. 

Make sure the DVD drives and hdd are sata (hdd being Sata 3Gb/s) so that way you have less clutter in the case and make sure you have enough sata ports on the motherboard to accomodate all the hdd's/DVD drives. Might as well get a blu-ray burner from LG if you want to futureproof. 

Get a Scythe Ninja for the CPU. At stock settings with my 9450 I idle UNDER 20*C without the CPU fan.  Overclocked to 3.8GHz 24/7 it idles about 30ish*C with no CPU fan. 

Just grab the GTX280 and forget about it. I recommend either EVGA, BFG, or XFX. Both BFG and EVGA have a Trade-up and step-up program (respectively) so you can trade in your current video card towards a higher end model + remaining cash. 

I think that covers everything...


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 8, 2008)

How does this look then... I upgraded the CPU and the GPU.  The Q9450 was on back order, so I switched to the Q9550.  That said, should I wait for the new processors to come out at the end of the month?  Will they really be so much better?  If I'm missing anything, let me know.

Is my PSU adequate?

  ASUS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model DRW-2014L1T - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827135156 

  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021 
   $139.99  

  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
  $84.99  

  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148262 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy   $59.99  

  EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814130365 

$439.99  

  CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817139006 

$20.00 Mail-in Rebate  $179.99 
$129.99  

  CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145197 

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $189.00 
$149.00  

  Open Box: ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard 
Item #: N82E16813131297R 
Return Policy: Open Box Item Return Policy   $136.50  

  Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115041 
  $324.99  

  Scythe SCMNJ-1000 80mm Sleeve "NINJA MINI" CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835185046 
 $39.99 
$34.99  

Subtotal: $1,535.42


----------



## Sonido (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking about the PSU before you asked. Hmm 

Depending on how much more you are going to add, I would suggest a 800W PSU. The current one you have selected it good enough, but I'm just saying 800W for future expansion. As you know, ATI/nVidia cards (especially in CF/SLI) eat energy. It would suck if your PSU dips hardcore, but this MIGHT only happen with CF or SLI. If you are running a single card, you're absolutely fine. I would wait on the CPU though, as the previous poster suggested. The reason for this is that you may still want to go with that CPU you have selected, but the prices will be cut when those new ones come out--making this an even better buy.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldnt recommend getting a P45 motherboard with the GTX 280 unless you never plan to run Sli or Crossfire. 

Sli requires an Nvidia chipset and the Intel chipset you've chosen (P45) supports crossfire. I would suggest a pair of HD 4850 or a 4870x2 for the GPU(s) if you want the P5Q Deluxe.

The PSU you've chosen will be perfect for 2 x HD 4850 or 1 x 4870x2. To run 2 x 4870x2 you will need to look for something closer to 1Kw for a PSU.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 8, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I wouldnt recommend getting a P45 motherboard with the GTX 280 unless you never plan to run Sli or Crossfire.
> 
> Sli requires an Nvidia chipset and the Intel chipset you've chosen (P5Q Dlx) supports crossfire. I would suggest a pair of HD 4850 or a 4870x2 for the GPU(s) if you want the P5Q Deluxe.



Thats *IF* he wants to run a dual card setup.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats *IF* he wants to run a dual card setup.



Yeah I know, but he didnt state if he wants to run dual cards or not. I'm just advising for future proofing. The P5Q Deluxe is a waste of a board if no dual card setups are in the future. 

_ waste of a board -- in the sense of expansion possibilities _. its still a great board


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 8, 2008)

Assuming I don't want a dual card set up and I'm just going with the 280, what motherboard and PSU will work best?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 8, 2008)

The corsair TX650 or TX750 are great units. The TX750 _* could *_ more than you need but it will also allow for more devices or stable overclocking if you go that route.

edit 

And for mobo (assuming single GPU forever) the plain P5Q would work fine.  Intel chipset with native 45nm quad support.


----------



## Sonido (Sep 8, 2008)

It's always best to list all possibilities, but he's right about the Motherboard and graphic combo. I, personally, would go for ATI. It will work for that board; also, it will provide better multi-gpu scaling.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 8, 2008)

OCZ makes some great power supplies. They are pretty much the only PSU's ill use.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Final build?  What am I missing?*

OK, based on the feedback in this thread, I think I have come up with my build... what, if anything, do I need to buy that I don't have here?  Cables, thermal paste, brackets, etc.?  Again, I'm a newbie, so please take that into consideration... do I need any special tools?

I have a monitor with a DVI input, so I assume for the best image quality, I need a DVI monitor cable, right?

  ASUS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model DRW-2014L1T - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827135156 

  $34.99  

  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy   $139.99  

  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822136218 


  $84.99  

  EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814130365 

$439.99  

  OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817341003 


$169.99  

  CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145197 

$149.00  

  Open Box: ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard 
Item #: N82E16813131297R 
Return Policy: Open Box Item Return Policy   $136.50  

  Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115041 

  $324.99  

  Scythe SCMNJ-1000 80mm Sleeve "NINJA MINI" CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835185046 


Subtotal: $1,515.43


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you have some thermal compound for the heatsink/fan?


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 9, 2008)

I definitely do not and I have no idea what it is, how to use it, etc.  Any info on the forums?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 9, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> I definitely do not and I have no idea what it is, how to use it, etc.  Any info on the forums?



yeah there is ton's of info here on the forum. just search around...

In my opinion MX-2 is some of the best stuff. It's the only thing I use, but there are allot of different kinds out there.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 9, 2008)

is thermal paste necessary, or is it just for overclockers?

also, do I need any type of bracket to mount the cpu fan?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes it is absolutely necessary but you only need a very thin layer. as thin as possible .

and the fan will come with its own mounting hardware.


----------



## Sonido (Sep 9, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> is thermal paste necessary, or is it just for overclockers?
> 
> also, do I need any type of bracket to mount the CPU fan?



Normally, when you buy a CPU, it will come with a stock cooler with paste (usually pre-applied). This will be more than enough if you don't plan on overclocking your system. If you do, however, I would suggest a nice third-party cooler with a third-party paste.

For paste, you can go with the ever popular 'Artic Silver 5'. A very good thermal conductor. It is also very easy and smooth to apply.

For a cooler, there are many broad choices out there. It is best go with pure copper, but those end up the most expensive. For a more price conservative cooler (that can work quite well), go with one that has a copper BASE and aluminum fins. For example:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=314

Cooler/Case/Component manufacturers that are known for quality:

Zalman
CoolerMaster
Antec
OCZ

There are much more. For any additional help, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2008)

$139 for the Antec 900 is a horrible price. I've seen it cheaper and I know newegg usually sells it cheaper than that. I would not pay more than $99 for that case. Its a good case but not for $139 and the cable management isnt that good. When this thing came out 2 years ago it was a good deal for $139 ..... not anymore. 

This case is just as good (or better) for less money http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047&Tpk=NZXT tempest

Or this for slightly more money but at least it can route cables. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=haf 932


----------



## Sonido (Sep 9, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> $139 for the Antec 900 is a horrible price. I've seen it cheaper and I know newegg usually sells it cheaper than that. I would not pay more than $99 for that case. Its a good case but not for $139 and the cable management isnt that good. When this thing came out 2 years ago it was a good deal for $139 ..... not anymore.
> 
> This case is just as good (or better) for less money http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047&Tpk=NZXT tempest
> 
> Or this for slightly more money but at least it can route cables. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=haf 932



I agree that for that price it is expensive, but the second revision is a lot better. It is a good case. I have an Antec 1200. I consider it to be the SEXIEST case. It glows an awesome blue.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 9, 2008)

I can switch the cases to one you recommend (can't see the pictures). I'm less concerned with looks, more concerned with getting something that is easy to install the MB, PSU, etc. and route the cables easily

How do I know if the CPU I'm buying has factory thermal paste?


----------



## modder (Sep 9, 2008)

Q9550's sSpec 
SLAWQ  C1 (old)
SLB8V   E0 (new)  Deep Sleep State (C3E) + (C4E) enabled.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> I can switch the cases to one you recommend (can't see the pictures). I'm less concerned with looks, more concerned with getting something that is easy to install the MB, PSU, etc. and route the cables easily
> 
> How do I know if the CPU I'm buying has factory thermal paste?



I built my system into the second case I suggested. Its VERY easy to build in. Once I screwed in the motherboard I put down the screwdriver and didnt need it again. Everything installed with simple clicks and push buttons. I dont know how easy the first one is to setup. 

All factory Intel fans come with thermal paste preapplied to the fan. The chip will be clean.

The fan you ordered Scythe mini ninja does not appear to come with pasted


----------



## Sonido (Sep 9, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> I can switch the cases to one you recommend (can't see the pictures). I'm less concerned with looks, more concerned with getting something that is easy to install the MB, PSU, etc. and route the cables easily
> 
> How do I know if the CPU I'm buying has factory thermal paste?



Get Arctic Silver 5 as your paste. To apply: 

1) Apply a small pea sized dab on the middle of the CPU

2) Gently and smoothly spread it out around the CPU until you get a nice thin film around it

Too much paste and your CPU will not transfer heat optimally to the CPU. It will, in fact, make it into an insulator. Not enough and it will not transfer optimally as well. There is a fine medium between too much and not enough. A pea size fits the bill just right. On the new i7 intel CPU, you might need a bit more.

The second link by Triptex should be quite nice.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

May be a dumb question, but the thermal paste is applied to the TOP of the CPU, the part that I will be looking at once it is installed on the motherboard, right?


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

*Final Build?*

Ok... Am I missing anything?  Brackets, etc.?

Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price 

  ASUS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model DRW-2014L1T - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827135156 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $9.99 
2 year: $14.99 
  $34.99  

  COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811119160 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy   $159.99  

  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822136218 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $14.99 
2 year: $19.99 
  $84.99  

  EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814130365 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy  -$15.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $454.99 
$439.99  

  OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817341003 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $32.99 
2 year: $59.99 
 -$60.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $229.99 
$169.99  

  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
Item #: N82E16835100007 
Return Policy: Consumable Items Return Policy   $5.99  

  CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145197 
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy  -$40.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate  $189.00 
$149.00  

  ASUS P5Q Pro LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813131299 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $24.99 
2 year: $39.99 
  $139.99  

  Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115041 
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $32.99 
2 year: $59.99 
  $324.99  

  ZALMAN CNPS7000B-ALCU 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118112 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Protect Your Investment (expand for optionshide options)
Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty Plan 
The product will be replaced and shipped directly to you at no charge(more info)

1 year: $9.99 
2 year: $14.99 
  $29.99  
Subtotal: $1,539.91


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure you have a good enough heatsink for a quad. I know the zalman 9700 110mm heatsink has problems keeping the q6600 cool if it's over-clocked. You have a 92mm heatsink selected, if the 110mm one won't do it, I doubt the 92mm will. The zigmatek s1283 120mm rifle cooler is about the best you can get, and is only $5 more. Also, for the xigmatek, I recommend you get the retention bracket for it also, the push-pin connections aren't as good and screwing the cooler down to the motherboard.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233019


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Any reason why you choose to go with artic silver 5?

MX-2 wont dry overtime like as5 and is non conductive like as5

also does not require a burn in.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

i know nothing, i'm just doing what was recommended above.  first of all, i don't plan on oc'ing right now, down the road, who knows.  is the fan and paste critical to get now, or is it something I can add when/if I decide i'm going to overclock?

i picked the paste, again, because it is what was recommended in an earlier post on this thread.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

I understand what your saying, but you did say you want to make it as future proof as possible. To keep upi with new tech, your gonna have to OC eventually. And considering that, why would you buy a heatsink that wont keep up when you can get one that will for only $5 more. If you didn't read the specs for the zalman, it says you have to get a retention bracket for it also for it to work with a lga775 socket motherboard.



> Compatibility: Intel Pentium 4 (Socket 478), AMD Duron / Athlon / Athlon XP (Socket 462), and Sempron / AMD64 (Socket 754/939/940) compatible design for broad compatibility. (To use this product on socket 775, ZM-CS1 must be purchased separately.)


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 10, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> i know nothing, i'm just doing what was recommended above.  first of all, i don't plan on oc'ing right now, down the road, who knows.  is the fan and paste critical to get now, or is it something I can add when/if I decide i'm going to overclock?
> 
> i picked the paste, again, because it is what was recommended in an earlier post on this thread.



ok. If that's what you want. but you can read any review on the net and it will tell you all the benefits of MX-2 over AS5.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

also, to get the most out of that gtx280, your gonna need your CPU at around 3.6 to not bottleneck it(your cpu has to be able to keep up with your video card, otherwise it will slow down you graphics performance).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

And thinking about it whil looking at that compatability list, it doesn't list the first dual core cpu on it, let alone a quad. Pent 4, AMD Duron/Athlon,XP and semprons are are single core CPU's. I really wouldn't trust that heatsink to cool a quad after thinking about it more, even at stock speeds.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

so, the chip i have is 2.83, i'm going to have to increase by more than 33% to support that GPU well?

I'm getting nervous now that this is more of a project then I can handle!  If I don't want to overclock, and i'm just looking for a rig that will allow me to edit HD home movies, play the latest games, surf the web, etc., am i going for over kill here?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 10, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> i know nothing, i'm just doing what was recommended above.  first of all, i don't plan on oc'ing right now, down the road, who knows.  is the fan and paste critical to get now, or is it something I can add when/if I decide i'm going to overclock?
> 
> i picked the paste, again, because it is what was recommended in an earlier post on this thread.



Not overclocking right now.... Dont get the fan and paste. Intel ships that CPU with a fan that will keep it cool enough at stock clocks. The case you chose will help greatly. If you do decide to OC you can get a fan later , they're not going anywhere lol so there's no rush. 

Overclocking makes things faster but I think you'll be completely blown away by the performance you'll get a factory stock clocks. If/when you decide to overclock come here for advice and it will feel like a free (minus the cost of a fan) upgrade with the performance you'll get. 

AS5 vs MX-2 is irrelevant at this point.  The difference is +/- 5c    .....Just get the stock cooler and you wont need any thermal paste.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> so, the chip i have is 2.83, i'm going to have to increase by more than 33% to support that GPU well?
> 
> I'm getting nervous now that this is more of a project then I can handle!  If I don't want to overclock, and i'm just looking for a rig that will allow me to edit HD home movies, play the latest games, surf the web, etc., am i going for over kill here?




Oh man, I'm sorry, please don't let me scare you. You'll be fine. 

Your performance will be great with the cpu at stock speeds, don't get me wrong. But(key word here), it will be even better when you OC some. 3.6 on a q9550 shouldn't be a problem. Also, as time goes by, and techknowledgy gets faster, by OC'ing your system, it'll be able to play the latest games and keep up longer. Also, OC'ing will help out alot with your video editing as your making your computer faster. 

Like Triptex suggested, since your not gonna OC right away, you can hold off on buying the heatsink and use the stock heatsink Intel includes with the cpu, it'll do the job just fine with no and little OC'ing.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

> If I don't want to overclock, and i'm just looking for a rig that will allow me to edit HD home movies, play the latest games, surf the web, etc., am i going for over kill here?



you could save some money by selecting a lesser video card and still have performance good enough to play the latest games. Something like the ATI 4870, nVIDIA gtx260 or 9800gx2(EVGA's gx2 is only $289 right now and is as fast as the gtx280)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130338


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

If you would like to see a comparison of the top graphic cards out right now, look here-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYnXxI1UjxE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYh-tsWfQ3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgaqtdfzATs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkGsbybFSjw&feature=related


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

damn, never seen the quad sli 9800 vs sli gtx280 before, quad sli sucks. But my single gx2 runs flawlessly.


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 10, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> I'm getting nervous now that this is more of a project then I can handle!  If I don't want to overclock, and i'm just looking for a rig that will allow me to edit HD home movies, play the latest games, surf the web, etc., am i going for over kill here?



Ocing isn't exactly 100% needed, but hey, its a free performance increase.  If you are worried about ocing, the Q9550 will keep up with most things with ease. If you do want to oc in the future, people here will be more than happy and step you through the process. It is quite fun actually. I love to tinker, that's why I enjoy ocing components.

But, personally, (I know you don't need any more confusion, but just wanted to stick my 2 cents ) I would go with a EVGA 896-P3-1260-AR GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail ($239.99 after $40.00 Mail-In Rebate), instead of a GTX 280. The GTX 280 is bleeding edge performance, and the price tag is as well. The only situations where I see a 280 really shine over a 260 is on a 30" (2560x1600) monitor. But, the 260 can keep up with the 280 fairly well on lower size monitors such as a 24" (1920x1200).

But with getting the GTX 260, you will be able to save a bit on the PSU as well, which a good one would be a CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail  ($109.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate). Corsair's internal components are made by Seasonic, the Lexus of PSU's I say, lol. They are great quality, efficient, and very quiet. I only use a Seasonic PSU in builds 



> AS5 vs MX-2 is irrelevant at this point. The difference is +/- 5c  .....Just get the stock cooler and you wont need any thermal paste.



I'd say 5c is a good amount!  The lower the temp, the longer the chip lasts, and if you oc, the higher you can push it with still being comfortable. Also, if you do get 3rd party tim, I would pick up MX-2 instead. Its non conductive, no "burn-in" time, and its on average 2-3c cooler than AS5.

Also, if you are doing HD home movies, would you want to pick up a Blueray burner/reader? (Quite pricey though )

Hope this helped a bit. Or just confused you more with more options.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, so let's assume I drop the paste and fan, and switch out the GPU for the 9800GX2, do I have a good build here?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, 

but the 9800gx2 isnt the best choice for GPU unless your avoiding ATI because its now owned by AMD (rival to your Intel stocks). Just get a single HD 4870 Its much better for HD content and supports dual cards on the board you've chosen, supports DX 10.1 which will be beneficial soon enough. It's a fast card by itself and if you added a second one later they would be almost unstoppable.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 10, 2008)

OK - so the only thing I seem to get conflicting messages on is the GPU... should I get the:

gtx280
gtx260
HD 4870
9800gx2

Barbaric says the 9800gx2 is as fast at the gtx 280, and it is a couple hundred cheaper?

What is the best card for the money above?  I don't mind spending a couple hundred extra if there is some substantial/benefitical reason to do so.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

As shown by the frame per second comparison's in the vid's I posted, the 9800gx2 will give performance equal to the gtx280. Is it worth the extra $50 to get the gx2 over the gtx260 or 4870? That's something for you think about.

Performance wise, all 4 cards will do what you want, just some longer than others without upgrading. If you think you might want crossfire later down the road to keep you system up to speed for newer games coming out, get the 4870 so you can add a 2nd card later. I dont think I would choose the gtx260 over the 4870, performance wise thier about equal, but with the motherboard you choose, the 4870 would allow you to crossfire with another 4870 for more performance. So it comes down to the gtx280(best single gpu card available today), 9800gx2(performance equal to the gtx280 for less money) or the 4870(for crossfire in the future)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with BarbaricSould but I would NEVER buy an Nvidia GPU to run a single card on a crossfire capable chipset. 

4870 is the best choice in my opinion because with a second one in a year or so.... you'll see


----------



## Sonido (Sep 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok. If that's what you want. but you can read any review on the net and it will tell you all the benefits of MX-2 over AS5.



It is true that it is better, but it is also more expensive. He is correct, though.

As for the cooler, look at this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011

This will do the job. It has a copper core with copper heatpipes. It has nice aluminum fins, and it includes a large 120mm to keep it nice and cool.


----------



## Sonido (Sep 10, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> As shown by the frame per second comparison's in the vid's I posted, the 9800gx2 will give performance equal to the gtx280. Is it worth the extra $50 to get the gx2 over the gtx260 or 4870? That's something for you think about.
> 
> Performance wise, all 4 cards will do what you want, just some longer than others without upgrading. If you think you might want crossfire later down the road to keep you system up to speed for newer games coming out, get the 4870 so you can add a 2nd card later. I dont think I would choose the gtx260 over the 4870, performance wise thier about equal, but with the motherboard you choose, the 4870 would allow you to crossfire with another 4870 for more performance. So it comes down to the gtx280(best single gpu card available today), 9800gx2(performance equal to the gtx280 for less money) or the 4870(for crossfire in the future)



I have to agree with him on this. The 4870 would be your best bet.


----------



## dstaiti (Sep 11, 2008)

OK - I'm getting the 4870... is one make/manufacturer much better than another?

Also, just wanted to check that my RAM is good, or should I go with something else?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197&Tpk=N82E16820145197


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 11, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> OK - I'm getting the 4870... is one make/manufacturer much better than another?
> 
> Also, just wanted to check that my RAM is good, or should I go with something else?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197&Tpk=N82E16820145197



Get a Palit or Gainward 4870 if you can I believe they have better warranties. I usually buy Sapphire cards but that because I do more tech support on their forum. 

The RAM looks good and the extra RAM fan is SWEET


----------



## Sonido (Sep 11, 2008)

dstaiti said:


> OK - I'm getting the 4870... is one make/manufacturer much better than another?
> 
> Also, just wanted to check that my RAM is good, or should I go with something else?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197&Tpk=N82E16820145197



That ram looks awesome.


----------

